
Scouting Startups Who Can Solve Corona Crisis - vigneshesan
https://forms.gle/Bn3cQdV6UgpdBCiq6
======
vigneshesan
Startups who can offer Technology, Solution, Idea, Patents and even Mentorship
support to solve the Corona Crisis problems under the following categories :

1.Remote Work & Remote Education 2.Stabilizing Affected Businesses
3.Generating Awareness & Behavioral Change 4.Protecting Most Vulnerable Groups
5.Personal Hygiene & Protection 6.Medical Systems & Support 7.Social
Communities 8.Open Category

